

Facebook trapped in MySQL fate worse than death - dblock
http://gigaom.com/cloud/facebook-trapped-in-mysql-fate-worse-than-death

======
goldmab
Summary: The creator of VoltDB thinks MySQL is hopelessly slow. No other
sources are cited.

